# Online Game mit Java?



## Freekey (7. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ist es möglich ein Online Game (zb: Galaxywars, ogame...) mit Java zu schreiben statt mit PHP und so? Wie macht man es am besten das die Eingabe eines Users sofort gesehen wird? Der User muss doch auf eine gerade erstellte Datei zugreifen oder? Aber das würde ja sehr viel Speicherplatz verbrauchen.

MfG
Freekey


----------



## foobar (7. Feb 2005)

> st es möglich ein Online Game (zb: Galaxywars, ogame...) mit Java zu schreiben statt mit PHP und so?


Klar, mit JSP und Servlets ist das möglich.



> Wie macht man es am besten das die Eingabe eines Users sofort gesehen wird?


Was meinst du damit?



> Der User muss doch auf eine gerade erstellte Datei zugreifen oder?


Welche Datei ????


----------



## Reality (7. Feb 2005)

Hallo!
Klar ist das möglich. Es gibt ja zig Java-Applets im Internet. Flash ist dazu genauso geeignet. Sieht sogar schöner aus, weil man mit Flash sehr schön und leicht zeichnen kann. Wenn du also NUR Web-Spiele entwickeln willst, ist Flash die bessere Wahl.

LG


----------



## Freekey (7. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich will wenn dann ein richtig Online Game machen. Dazu wollte ich aber erstmal ausloten ob das mit Java überhaupt geht.  Die Seiten sollen aus HTML & JS bestehen aber die ganze "Hintergrundtechnik" soll mit Java realiesiert werden. Also wenn man jetzt im Browser auf ein Button klickt "Haus bauen" soll ein virtuelles Haus gebaut werden was der User auch sehen kann wenn er sich das nächste mal einlogt. Aber da jeder User unterschiedliche Seiten benötigt müsste die Javaanwendung neue Seiten generieren nach einem bestimmten Muster. Zum Beispiel steht erst da "Haus kann gebaut werden" dann "Haus wird gebaut"  dann "HAus ist fertig". Aber ich weiß das das auch geht ohne das man zig neue Seiten generiert.

MfG
Freekey


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2005)

Ja das machst du am besten mit JSP.


----------



## amlug (7. Feb 2005)

Hi!
JSP ist ja auch wie PHP, nur halt Java.

Amlug.


----------



## Gast (18. Feb 2005)

hallo, wie kriege ich javascript void 0 weg bei online game öffnet er das fenster nicht hilfe bitte schnell bin totaler anfänger


----------



## sms (18. Feb 2005)

antwort bitte schicken schnellstmöglich bitte


----------



## Grizzly (18. Feb 2005)

Äh, wo besteht das Problem? Quellcode? :bahnhof:


----------



## Gast (18. Feb 2005)

ja er öffnet das fenster nicht und sagt nur javascript voi 0


----------



## Gast (18. Feb 2005)

und was ist ein quellcode??? übern browser habe ich javas aktiviert   hmmmm


----------



## Grizzly (18. Feb 2005)

Einfache Frage: Auf was bezieht sich Dein Post? Wo bekommst Du die Meldung?


----------

